# ClamAv deaktivieren ...



## PierreR32 (11. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

leider habe ich laufend das Problem das auf meinen Servern, ClamAv die Last in die höhe schiessen lässt. 
Da auf den Server bis 200-300 Kunden sind passiert dies recht schnell. 

Nun meine Frage. 
Kann man irgendwie Clamav deaktivieren ? 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

Stell am Besten clamav auf Clamd um, dann solltest Du keine Lastprobleme mehr haben.

Hier ist eine kurze Anleitung dazu (in englisch):

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13385


----------



## PierreR32 (11. Okt. 2007)

OK das werde ich mal in einer ruhigen Minute machen. 
Gegenfrage. 
Wenn ich ein Update von ISP machen wird das wieder alles rückgängig gemacht oder ? 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

> Wenn ich ein Update von ISP machen wird das wieder alles rückgängig gemacht oder ?


Jein. Wenn Du Dir das geänderte Clamassasin Script sicherst, brauchst Du es nach einem Update nur zurück zu spielen. Das Setip des Clamd wird ansonsten beim Update nicht beeinflusst.


----------



## PierreR32 (11. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Jein. Wenn Du Dir das geänderte Clamassasin Script sicherst, brauchst Du es nach einem Update nur zurück zu spielen. Das Setip des Clamd wird ansonsten beim Update nicht beeinflusst.


ok alles klar. 


Danke

gruß
Pierre


----------



## andreas (11. Okt. 2007)

Guten Abend,

würde das auch gerne umstellen allerdings läuft unter IspConfig zum einen SuSe 9.3 zum anderem SuSe 10.1.

In dem von dir gepostetm Thread wird auf ein debian volatile project verwiesen. Gibt es irgendetwas zu beachten wenn ich auf clamd umstellen möchte ?


mfg

Andreas


----------



## PierreR32 (12. Okt. 2007)

Hi ich habe mal das versucht leider bekomme ich bei Debian 3.1 einen Fehler wenn ich 

```
apt-get install clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam libclamav1
```
ausführe kommt dann immer. 


```
E: Konnte Paket libclamav1 nicht finden
```
Jemand nen Rat wie das übergehen kann ohne das was nachher nicht geht ? 

gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2007)

Führ bitte den Befehl ohne libclamav1 aus, apt wird ggf. notwendige Abhängigkeiten selbst installieren.

apt-get install clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam


----------



## PierreR32 (12. Okt. 2007)

leider kommt jetzt das ... 

```
Fehl http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main clamav-base 0.90.1-3etch3
  404 Not Found [IP: 128.31.0.36 80]
Fehl http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main libclamav2 0.90.1-3etch3
  404 Not Found [IP: 128.31.0.36 80]
Fehl http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main clamav-freshclam 0.90.1-3etch3
  404 Not Found [IP: 128.31.0.36 80]
Fehl http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main clamav-daemon 0.90.1-3etch3
  404 Not Found [IP: 128.31.0.36 80]
```
Anscheinend gibt die nicht mehr. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## PierreR32 (12. Okt. 2007)

OK ich noob hab vergessen nen apt-get update zumachen  

Nun gings. 

gruß


----------



## PierreR32 (27. März 2008)

Frage kann ich irgendwie den Antiviren kram ausschalten ? Also komplett ohne ersatz ? 

Wäre dringend danke. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (30. März 2008)

Ja, einfach den haken bei der Antivirus Checkbox rausnehmen.


----------

